# How many of you



## SlickSqueegie (Dec 6, 2011)

Already have the Christmas tree up?


Sorry Kevin, thats all I got! lol


----------



## txpaulie (Dec 6, 2011)

It's up, house decorated, we'll celebrate Saturday 12/10, 'cause that's when the whole crew can get together, and it'll be down and cleaned up by the following weekend...hopefully.

p


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 6, 2011)

tree's up, no lights or decorations yet, It's still in cat test mode.


----------



## Daren (Dec 6, 2011)

Mine's up...12'' pre-decorated faker on top of the TV. (single guy, hey) AND 2 stockings hanging by it... I found if you hang stockings people stick goodies in them. :dance:


.


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 6, 2011)

Mine was put up on Saturday and decorated on Sunday. It will be coming down on New Years Day.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 6, 2011)

We have thousands of them up all around our property. Not a single one in the house though.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 6, 2011)

The wife saw that Ken had his up so....... not really put ours up yesterday- my own little elf has been decorating the whole house. She loves christmas-I have tried the baaa humbug but it just does not work.:wacko1:


----------

